# New dude from Central PA



## elk yinzer (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi all,  stopping by to introduce myself.  

Live just outside State College, PA.  Originally from Western PA.   I hunt and fish like crazy, but I'm not a wild game snob.  Love me some pork and beef.

Been smoking on the Weber Kettle for over 10 years now.  Surely used this place as a resource a few times, so thanks.  I also just bought a GMG pellet grill.  I am excited to have a push-button option to pair with my moody kettle.

Got a sausage stuffer for Christmas which is causing me to take a little deeper dive into the more processed meats.  I dislike measuring and precision and all that jazz when cooking, but realize that is the essence of sausage making so I'm here to get good at it.


----------



## PSU Joe (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome Elk Yinzer.  I am new to the site as well from SE PA.  Will be in your neck of the woods next weekend visiting my sons at PSU.  Lots of great stuff on this site.  Keeping me busy that's for sure.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from Juniata County!

What GMG grill did you get?


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from northern California. Glad you're here and loving the lifestyle.

Enjoy the forum!

Ray


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board we have a gathering not to far from you in the fall be glad to have you join us.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from NorCal!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome aboard from So Cal. Have fun, it's what life is about. 

G


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 11, 2020)

welcome from northeast pa, great forum here with loads of great people full of knowledge so jump right in.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from Elk Country and the mountains of Cameron County, PA. Lots of Sausage expertise here. Search what you want to try Here, before going else where. Lots of bad recipes online...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from Cedar Point.  WRT to measuring.  It might seem like a PITA at first but stick to it.  Your will be rewarded with very consistent results.  I have long abandonded any sausage recipe that goes my volume.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2020)

A Big Ole Welcome and a Howdy from another rainy day in East Texas

Gary


----------



## fowldarr (Feb 11, 2020)

Lots of people from PA on here.  (Not me).  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!  Great resource for both wild game and domestic product alike!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome Yinzer!!
I wish I'd have started Smoking at your age!!
Maybe I'd be good at it by now!!
Glad to have you Join us!!

Bear, From SouthEast PA


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from Jefferson County Pa.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio. You found a great place to refine your sausage skills.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome.  I work in State College and live outside State College.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 11, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Welcome from NorCal!


I'll Double That...


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome from western Virginia!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for the like Will Squared it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 12, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.   

If you are getting into sausage making, this book is one I would highly recommend.








JC


----------

